# Selling my homemade bacon



## bacon lover (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Need help, your advices and suggestions about "slicing and packaging" my homemade bacon, because I'm planning to sell it at work.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I have no meat slicer, slicing my bacon with an ordinary knife takes a lot of time.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 25, 2013)

Best advise I can offer is to look on Craigslist and used restaurant equipment auction sites for a commercial slicer.













100_0661.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 19, 2013






I was able to find this 12" Globe slicer for $200.00.  They are out there!

  Also, do you have a vacuum packaging machine ie. foodsaver ?


----------



## eight433 (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought an older model Globe slicer from craigslist for $125! 

Or sell it in slab form and let the customer slice it themselves?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2013)

My suggestion would be, if you have no good slicer available, sell it by the slab. Most folks like it that way so they can see it as a slab knowing it home grown. Then they catch on later how much easier it would be pre-sliced....LOL

If your bacon is pretty I say sell it as a slab. Heck wrap it up in butcher paper and tie it with a string and give 'em the whole days of old mystique.

My butcher says as long as I buy my bellies from her, she'll slice it and cryo pac it for me for free.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> My suggestion would be, if you have no good slicer available, sell it by the slab. Most folks like it that way so they can see it as a slab knowing it home grown. Then they catch on later how much easier it would be pre-sliced....LOL
> 
> If your bacon is pretty I say sell it as a slab. Heck wrap it up in butcher paper and tie it with a string and give 'em the whole days of old mystique.
> 
> My butcher says as long as I buy my bellies from her, she'll slice it and cryo pac it for me for free.


----------



## gary s (Nov 25, 2013)

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything  ........*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  My advice, get a good lawyer.

Tom


----------



## seenred (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!  Sounds like you need to invest in a slicer...

Red


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2013)

Risky at best unless you can get them to sign a waiver stating that they won't sue you if they get sick.  And when the Health Dept. finds out what you're doing. . .
Don't mean to put a kink in your plans-but I have to agree with Tom (Mr. T).


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 25, 2013)

I know a woman who was selling her bacon at work. She eventually had to quit because demand soon outstripped her ability to deliver.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

Lol @ gary s

You forgot the East Texas weather report.
I took the liberty to add that for this welcome..

I found it in your Texas historical weather data for you.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

aeroforce100 said:


> Best advise I can offer is to look on Craigslist and used restaurant equipment auction sites for a commercial slicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey aeroforce100, 
Nice slicer. you have it still? I'm kinda looking around for one like that.. I see your still in here a bit..
Hope your  doing good! 
Johnny  B


----------



## lemans (Nov 3, 2017)

So  when I make bacon , I put it into the freezer for 3 hours to firm it up and then I slice it. But I have a slicer.  It’s the only way to get consistent slicers


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

lemans said:


> So  when I make bacon , I put it into the freezer for 3 hours to firm it up and then I slice it. But I have a slicer.  It’s the only way to get consistent slicers


You have a medium size slicer or a bigger commercial size one?


----------



## lemans (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a medium slicer with an 8 inch blade . I have to cut the belly in half to fit it on the slicer..


----------



## gary s (Nov 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Lol @ gary s
> 
> You forgot the East Texas weather report.
> I took the liberty to add that for this welcome..
> ...



Thanks, Can't forget the weather, 70 right now supposed to be in the mid 80's
Deer hunters will be sweating and fighting Skeeters


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

gary s said:


> Thanks, Can't forget the weather, 70 right now supposed to be in the mid 80's
> Deer hunters will be sweating and fighting Skeeters



Lol.. I know you unusually use your weather to break the ice greeting someone now.. was just being silly yesterday.. hehe..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

lemans said:


> I have a medium slicer with an 8 inch blade . I have to cut the belly in half to fit it on the slicer..



Cool.. I see that most are doing that and not worrying about the slices looking like industrial size slices.
Was just getting an idea here as to what everyone is doing.
It looks like a big clunky slicer will have to be a used one if I did get the big one. Used under $400 or new at $1,200+ . Or do like most do and get the decent smaller one new for under $200


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2017)

The smaller slicer will NOT slice full length slices....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

daveomak said:


> The smaller slicer will NOT slice full length slices....


I wonder if people ever take the product tray off and run the bacon over the blade without it? Seems like you could until the slab gets down to a thin piece.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2017)

That is not safe....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

daveomak said:


> That is not safe....



Right.. Just saying, it's probably been done .


----------

